# Big Duck Boats??



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

This is gonna sound kind of odd, but do any of you have a big duck boat. Im not talking like for sea ducks but for lake and river hunting. I have a lund 1775 pro v that is in the process of getting turned into a duck boat for this fall. Mainly just to hunt the missouri for late season ducks when everything else is frozen. Im not really sure where to start with it though, the boat is about 18ft long plus motor length, 6-7ft wide. Going to need a lot of fast grass for this one.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whenever we hunt big water with a boat that size we have simply used it for transportation to and from the hunting location and not as a boat/blind. 
We set up on the shoreline or out on a sandbar that we can wade to. We'll use our layout blinds or build a makeshift blind out of nearby cover etc..

We then have one of the guys stash the boat down (or up) the shore aways and throw a cover over it, since we usually use the same boat as we use for summer walleyes...
This has worked well for us.
No having to paint the boat or throw fast grass etc on it... just an oversize tan or gray cover...depending on the situation.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

That kind of boat is proably going to be too deep in most situations. Won't do you much good to camo it if you can't get it back against the cover on the bank. Also, stay away from camoing the blind completely with fastgrass. Cost wise its a ripoff if you have alot of area to cover and doesn't break up the blind worth a darn. Switchgrass and tumbleweeds are great, lasts all season, free, and blending well in most situations.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

boat doesnt draw to much water, it will mainly be for the missouri in the late fall, do a lot of you guys make your own grass assembly, cutting down field grasses, ripgut, catails, etc??


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Here are some pics on how we camo ours.


























We just zip tie switchgrass and tumbleweeds to the chickenwire. Handles great, and trailers at 80mph with no problem.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

We cut our grass out of the ditch with a gas powered hedge trimmer. Tumbleweeds are easy to find in Nebraska. :lol:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

That boat is crazy nice looking. Good luck using that lund, maybe sell it and buy a big flat bottom duck boat? Guess maybe its just me but i ram my boat into everything including the shore, so that v hull really wouldn't work for me. If you need that kind of boat though a-men to ya. You may want to just hide the boat a ways down the shore, and hunt out of your waders. or your going to have to do some hardcore camoing with natural vegetation to kill good numbers of ducks and geese.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a 15' War Eagle 542 with a 30 HP Evinrude. Bought it solely to hunt divers out on Devils Lake. Your taking your life in your hands with anything smaller than that out on DL...


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

I got a big one I guess...
:lol:




























I would look into a flip up style blind, like a quick-set. I had one on my old 18 footer, it worked real nice.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i have a pelican bayou 160 15'5" scanoe. i used it in alaska with a 5 horse motor and it did just fine. if you put a 9.9 horsepower motor on it i'm sure that would move it pretty good. it's made of a material called ram-x and from what the dealer told me it's almost indestructable.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Kaiserduckhelm,

You have a great lookin rig, plenty of room inside and tapered towards the top, great blind young blood!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

TheSwamper said:


> I got a big one I guess...
> :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice boat... but why the different boat license number with the extra 1 added? It's the same boat isn't it?

Ryan


----------

